# Mini Mice Photoshoot!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A couple of my 'mini' mice! (You can read about them in the health section if you want lol)

Champagne female;

























Champagne Satin male;

















Silver Satin male (the smallest of the mini's);

















































I put the smallest boy next to the battery for size comparison LOL!!

I will be keeping these mice on to see what size they stop growing, they are normal little mice, not sick or odd in anyway, apart from the fact they are the smallest 3 week olds i have ever seen, which is a tad frustrating considering thier parents are quite large lol

Willow xx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Very cute! Love the ears on the one in the very first pic.


----------

